# I used to live here



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thread open again. The OP is an EE.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice looking work.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Columbus is a big college town. I would expect most student oriented rentals to look exactly like this. Why would a landlord feel compelled to put money into buildings that are just going to get wrecked? Obviously there is some bad stuff here, but nothing out of the ordinary in my experience.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

That's how a lot of rentals for students around here are. The landlord that owns the most around here is actually a licensed electrician. Although looking at his work it seems he got it out of a Cracker Jack box, really he was grandfathered in when the state switched to licensing. 

Peter D's right, they don't invest any money when it is just going to get trashed again even if they do have good tenants.


----------



## Lightning Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

That's a top quality job by UK standards...


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Thread open again. The OP is an EE.


Why was it closed in the first place? I didn't see any evidence of seeking DIY advice, etc.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

If I had seen that crap in-person I'd call the Local Electrical Authority to pull the meter. 

Then an Inspector could take note of deficiencies or possible legal action on the landlord. It's criminal negligence if someone were hurt.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> Why was it closed in the first place? I didn't see any evidence of seeking DIY advice, etc.


Doesn't matter. You must be an electrician or have something to do with the electrical trade to post here, no matter what your post content is. _Them's the rules_. Until the OP revealed that he was an EE, there was nothing in his profile to indicate he was even in an allied trade.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow is that ever terrible. At least the hot and neutral wires are in the right slots on the power bar! :laughing:


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

I used to see crap like that everyday when I was the EI for Camden, NJ. I always refered to the idiots that did this kind of work as "trunk slammers" or "local talent". Throw in a couple of thousand roaches and I would feel like I was back at work in the city. It was still the best job I ever quit.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

why? Why? Why?

do people all of the sudden keep commenting on old threads???

whyyyyyyyyyyy????


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Why do you care?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Because it's annoying that's why.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

A couple of months isn't too bad. The 3 year old thread that was resurrected recently is another story.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

>



:lol


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

At least the surge protector is switched off. Some safety is better than no safety i guess.


----------

